# National Haunters Convention Updaet: 2 Haunts RIGHT SMACK DAB ON THE SHOW FLOOR !!



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

What can our convention do that would TOP any other haunted house convention? How about if we bring, not one, but TWO haunted attractions RIGHT SMACK DAB INTO THE MIDDLE OF OUR SHOW FLOOR !!!! WITH ACTORS!! ( I say that because another con had a haunt without any actors...) 

Psycho Trail will be providing us with rare, one of a kind attractions (both of them)  "Infected" (Zombie theme), and " Big Top Mayhem" ( 3D Clown theme ) Blood thirsty zombies and demented clowns await you around and twist and turn of Psycho Trail at our convention ! HOW COOL IS THAT ??!?! http://www.NationalHauntersConvention.com/

Video of their 2010 event
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93Dw_cAwwy4&feature=youtu.be A CON WITH TWO WORKING HAUNTS ON RIGHT ON THE SHOW FLOOR !!! WOWZERS !


----------

